# 186 Visa Processing Status



## Kalikag (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

We have applied 186 visa on 14th April 2017 and still waiting for someone to get assigned on our case. Does anybody know which month's application has started getting 186 visa approved or any other info?

For more details -We are transitioning from current 457 to 186 visa.

Thanks


----------



## Yvonntje (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Kalikag,

I'm replying as I am in the same situation and like to follow this thread, unfortunately not because I have the answer 

10 months is quite some time, I hope someone responds who had the visa granted not so long ago and can give an indication.

Good luck!


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Kalikag said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have applied 186 visa on 14th April 2017 and still waiting for someone to get assigned on our case. Does anybody know which month's application has started getting 186 visa approved or any other info?
> 
> ...




Try this.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...CcskWLjQjHV_6yVvUBRHceWE_a0/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## starletzz (Mar 20, 2018)

I've applied in July 2017. Have not been assigned a case officer too.


----------



## Yvonntje (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi Vaibhav,

I'd like to know who owns and maintains this spreadsheet, thank you!

Regards,
Yvonntje


----------



## Kushnoor (May 9, 2018)

Hi,
I apply in jan 2017. Still waiting. I have CO.
Almost 17 months


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Don't job codes matter with 186? Have seen some job codes processed faster than others


----------



## Hisham Khan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi guys, can anyone please help me with the information on 186 visa.

i am currently working with a company as an electrical engineer. I was working with the company from jan 2018 as casual and got permanent in July 2018. My visa temporary residence visa will be expiring by the end of OCT 2018.

Now i want my company to sponsor me (Which they are agreed).

can anyone please guide me that which visa i can apply for sponsorship?

and i read that company should offer the position 6 months before submitting an application.

so am i eligible to apply? Or i have to go back to my country?



your help will be really appreciated.



thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Yvonntje said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> I'd like to know who owns and maintains this spreadsheet, thank you!
> 
> ...


that's interesting too, better be migrated to tracker.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hisham Khan said:


> Hi guys, can anyone please help me with the information on 186 visa.
> 
> i am currently working with a company as an electrical engineer. I was working with the company from jan 2018 as casual and got permanent in July 2018. My visa temporary residence visa will be expiring by the end of OCT 2018.
> 
> ...


Presently you are on which visa ?

Cheers


----------



## robupaul (Oct 15, 2018)

*186 transition from 457*

Hi,

Just to share timelines for 186 application transitioning from 457:

Applied: May 1 2018
Status: Received
Occupation: Marketing Specialist
Home country: Romania


----------



## robupaul (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi,

Just to share timelines for 186 application transitioning from 457:

Applied: May 1 2018
Status: Received
Occupation: Marketing Specialist
Home country: Romania


----------



## john2888 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I am currently in australia and working with for XYZ company for last 3 years. Although I am working as a contractor through different 3rd party company and not directly.

My question here is - can I ask XYZ company to sponsor for 186 visa? Is it possible if I am not directly working for them. Also, I know that they run the payroll with my name.

Thanks,
John


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Just an update. 189/190 didnt work out for me. So i went the 482-186 route. visa granted today after 4.5 weeks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Just an update. 189/190 didnt work out for me. So i went the 482-186 route. visa granted today after 4.5 weeks


Congratulations 
Remember that you have to work with your existing employer for another 2 years, or else your pr May stand cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> Remember that you have to work with your existing employer for another 2 years, or else your pr May stand cancelled
> 
> Cheers


thanks. not quite true about 2 yrs though. i checked with my MA. this applies only to 187 visa which has an additional condition of working in regional australia.
for the 186 visa, if the employer and i separate on good terms (i.e resign), there are no conditions attached to the 186. only visa fraud can be a reason for cancellation.
so absconding from the employment can be reason for cancellation. resignation is a normal business function, not fraud. this is a common misunderstanding,however

in any case, i have no intentions of resigning - in my field of work, my current employer is usually the 'dream' company for most people


----------

